# werden geschädigt (estilo indirecto)



## Gargoyle

Hola:

Necesito pasar esta frase a estilo indirecto 

"... Nicht nur die Nadelhölzer, sondern auch die Laubbäume werden geschädigt".


 Fachleute weisen darauf hin, dass nicht nur die Nadelhölzer, sondern auch die Laubbäume würden geschädigt.

¿Se queda igual el participio?

Gracias


----------



## Quelle

Gargoyle said:


> Hola:
> 
> Necesito pasar esta frase a estilo indirecto
> 
> "... Nicht nur die Nadelhölzer, sondern auch die Laubbäume werden geschädigt".
> 
> 
> Fachleute weisen darauf hin, dass nicht nur die Nadelhölzer, sondern auch die Laubbäume  geschädigt würden.
> 
> ¿Se queda igual el participio?
> 
> Gracias


El participio se queda igual. En una frase subordinada es el verbo conjugado que ocupa el último lugar.


----------



## spanien

Hola Quelle,

me gustaría saber por qué sondern lo utilizas como en una oración subordinada. Es por el hecho qur estás utilizando el estilo indirecto??? o que sondern lo incluyes en la oración con dass???


----------



## Quelle

Hola Spanien:
No es  "sondern" sino  "dass" que introduce la oración subordinada.


----------



## spanien

Muchas gracias!
Ahhhh, me había liado por las comas. Es necesaria esa coma antes de  sondern?


----------



## Quelle

No es necesaria, según las viejas reglas de ortografía incluso es incorrecto, según las nuevas quizás sea correcto. (No lo sé.)
De todas maneras es correcta esta oración:
Fachleute weisen darauf hin, dass nicht nur die Nadelhölzer sondern auch die Laubbäume geschädigt würden.


----------



## spanien

Tampoco lo sé. Pero igualmente muchas gracias!

Que tengas un buen día!


----------

